# Openwebmail Install issue



## carltonfsck (Apr 23, 2012)

Greetings,

I'm trying to install the port Openwebmail via ports (mail/openwebmail).  Upon issuing the *make install clean* command in the directory I get this error:

```
[dell-pe] ~#> cd /usr/ports/mail/openwebmail/
[dell-pe] /usr/ports/mail/openwebmail#> make install clean
===>  Installing for openwebmail-2.53_2
===>   openwebmail-2.53_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach/Text/Iconv.pm - found
===>   openwebmail-2.53_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if mail/openwebmail already installed
Fixing /usr/local/www/cgi-bin/openwebmail/openwebmail-abook.pl
Fixing /usr/local/www/cgi-bin/openwebmail/openwebmail-advsearch.pl
Fixing /usr/local/www/cgi-bin/openwebmail/openwebmail-cal.pl
Fixing /usr/local/www/cgi-bin/openwebmail/openwebmail-folder.pl
Fixing /usr/local/www/cgi-bin/openwebmail/openwebmail-main.pl
Fixing /usr/local/www/cgi-bin/openwebmail/openwebmail-prefs.pl
Fixing /usr/local/www/cgi-bin/openwebmail/openwebmail-read.pl
Fixing /usr/local/www/cgi-bin/openwebmail/openwebmail-saprefs.pl
Fixing /usr/local/www/cgi-bin/openwebmail/openwebmail-send.pl
Fixing /usr/local/www/cgi-bin/openwebmail/openwebmail-spell.pl
Fixing /usr/local/www/cgi-bin/openwebmail/openwebmail-tool.pl
Fixing /usr/local/www/cgi-bin/openwebmail/openwebmail-vdomain.pl
Fixing /usr/local/www/cgi-bin/openwebmail/openwebmail-viewatt.pl
Fixing /usr/local/www/cgi-bin/openwebmail/openwebmail.pl
Fixing /usr/local/www/cgi-bin/openwebmail/openwebmail-webdisk.pl
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/bin/speedy_backend: Undefined symbol "PL_markstack_ptr"
speedy[25022]: Cannot spawn backend process
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/openwebmail.
[dell-pe] /usr/ports/mail/openwebmail#>
```

I've Googled around and even went on the Openwebmail site looking for the nature of this error but can't find anything concrete. Anyone have any idea what this is in regards to?

My install details are as follows:

```
[dell-pe] /usr/ports/mail/openwebmail#> uname -a
FreeBSD dell-pe.maa-net.net 8.2-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Sep 27 18:07:27 UTC 2011     
[email]root@i386-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
[dell-pe] /usr/ports/mail/openwebmail#>
```

Any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated.


Regards,

CF


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2012)

Upgrade your perl to lang/perl5.12.


----------



## carltonfsck (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the input, SirDice!  I will do that shortly.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2012)

And please format your posts ..


----------



## carltonfsck (Apr 24, 2012)

@Sir Dice ... Well, that worked!  Thanks again for your help! 

@DutchDaemon Yes Sir!


----------

